# Failed to bring eth0 up!

## euth E

ok....here is the story.....

I changed my service, so now I get service via DHCP.  When I changed the /etc/conf.d/net file to "iface_eth0="dhcp"" I get the lovely "Failed to bring eth0" up.  The funny thing is, when I left the original information in that line, the device loaded??  I commented the gateway setting out, made it dhcp, tried everything.  I'm almost 100% sure I don't need to load a module or autoload anything since the nic was working perfectly before the switch to dhcp.  I don't know what else to do and need to get this thing up and running ASAP.

Thanks in advance for the help

BTW ifconfig is a big loop with a bogus inet address of 127.0.0.1 and a mask of 225.0.0.0

----------

## mst

Try manually running dhcpcd and see what happens.

----------

## euth E

 *mst wrote:*   

> Try manually running dhcpcd and see what happens.

 

I've done that, and it just hangs as well.

----------

## devon

Are you getting your IP from your ISP through DHCP? Does dhcpcd log anything to either the console or /var/log/?

----------

## euth E

 *devon wrote:*   

> Are you getting your IP from your ISP through DHCP? Does dhcpcd log anything to either the console or /var/log/?

 

Yes, the ISP assigns the IP through DHCP (cox cable).  I can't find anything in /var/log/ that coincides with my network card.  This is weird, it should work from "iface_eth0="dhcp"" the only other thing I can think of is the default gateway, but that shouldn't hinder eth0 unusable...should it???

Thank you

----------

## kallamej

Dhcpcd has quite a few options, such as -d for debug. Which ones have you tried? Check with 

```
man dhcpcd
```

----------

## euth E

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Dhcpcd has quite a few options, such as -d for debug. Which ones have you tried? Check with 
> 
> ```
> man dhcpcd
> ```
> ...

 

OK....it's still not working

Upon further inspection it looks as though the ported dhcpcd program is corrupt or did not install, something is wrong.  I change "iface_eth0="263.225.63.239 blah blah blah"" and I'm able to bring eth0 up.....however when it's set to dhcp, it's unable to bring the device up?

I checked the man page, and did the dhcpcd -d however in the man page, it has /etc/dhcpcd/ as a file path, in my system, this does not exist (re-emerged like 10 minutes ago).  

So I think it's dhcpcd isn't configured or installed correctly..........off to get dhcpcd fresh

If yall read this and spot something please let me know, this is driving me nuts!!!

-Jason

----------

## devon

 *euth E wrote:*   

> I checked the man page, and did the dhcpcd -d however in the man page, it has /etc/dhcpcd/ as a file path, in my system, this does not exist (re-emerged like 10 minutes ago).

 

Try looking in /etc/dhcpc.

```
# ls /etc/dhcpc/

dhcpcd-eth0.cache  dhcpcd-eth0.info  dhcpcd-eth0.info.old
```

----------

## euth E

 *devon wrote:*   

>  *euth E wrote:*   I checked the man page, and did the dhcpcd -d however in the man page, it has /etc/dhcpcd/ as a file path, in my system, this does not exist (re-emerged like 10 minutes ago). 
> 
> Try looking in /etc/dhcpc.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

There is no /etc/dhcpxx/ directory

----------

## kallamej

Strange. Even I who don't use dhcp have the /etc/dhcpc directory. If it doesn't exist, that might be your problem. Why don't you create it yourself?

----------

## euth E

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Strange. Even I who don't use dhcp have the /etc/dhcpc directory. If it doesn't exist, that might be your problem. Why don't you create it yourself?

 

I just made it with no results................this is indeed weird

----------

## kallamej

What about acpi? Do you have it enabled? In that case, boot with acpi=off or pci=noacpi.

----------

## euth E

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> What about acpi? Do you have it enabled? In that case, boot with acpi=off or pci=noacpi.

 

acpi is not installed on the box

----------

## euth E

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> What about acpi? Do you have it enabled? In that case, boot with acpi=off or pci=noacpi.

 

It has to be something with the way dhcpcd is configured, looks as though I'll have to edit the source in some way to make it work.  I have a couple quesions though.....in /etc/sysctl.conf....is there anything I need to comment out or activate?

I've tried to log with dhcpcd -d but there isn't a /var/log/dhcpcd.log file located there despite adding /etc/syslog.conf file.

I've linked the /etc/dhcpc/resolv.conf to the /etc/resolv.conf but can't find where the dhcpcd daemon operates from I'm looking into this page, which posts similar problems with dhcpcd....

```

elif [ "$BOOTPROTO" = dhcp -a "$ISALIAS" = no ]; then

    echo -n "Using DHCP for ${DEVICE}... "

    /sbin/dhcpcd

    echo "echo \$$ > /var/run/dhcp-wait-${DEVICE}.pid; exec sleep 30" | sh

    if [ ! -f /var/run/dhcp-wait-${DEVICE}.pid ]; then

   ^^^^^^

       echo "failed."

       exit 1

```

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/DHCP/x74.html#ERROR3

Thanks for the help yall

----------

## hertog

Do you have to supply a computername to the dhcp server to get an IP (like I have to do, I yell 'cc233190-a ' to the dhcp server, and the dhcp server shoves me an IP address.

It could be that you have to give dhcpcd a computername to send out to the server, to actually get an IP?

This would explain why when a static IP is given everything works.

----------

## euth E

 *hertog wrote:*   

> Do you have to supply a computername to the dhcp server to get an IP (like I have to do, I yell 'cc233190-a ' to the dhcp server, and the dhcp server shoves me an IP address.
> 
> It could be that you have to give dhcpcd a computername to send out to the server, to actually get an IP?
> 
> This would explain why when a static IP is given everything works.

 

that is a possibility, where would I change the computer name in dhcpcd?

I know cox authenticates MAC address, but that is at a modem level, so I don't think I would be affected changing machines.

----------

## kallamej

That would be 

```
dhcpcd -h computer_name
```

----------

